# MC4 Bulkhead Connector



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Is there such a thing? 

A MC4 that can be installed in a panel or wall plate.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.cabac.com.au/products/solar-products/cables-and-components/mc4pmpair
WWW


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> http://www.cabac.com.au/products/solar-products/cables-and-components/mc4pmpair
> WWW


Doesn't look like they have any wholesalers in US. I would think this would be a standard product for use in waterproof boxes and patch panels.

What I wanted to do is run 2 cables from the charge controller in my trailer down to 2 holes in the floor and terminate the cables there with bulkhead connectors. Then I could take my portable solar panel and just plug into these 2 connectors and that's it. All connected.

It looks like I will end up running the cables through 2 cable glands and then terminate them outside the trailer. It accomplishes the same thing, just not as clean looking.


----------

